# New Camera



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just got a new camera last night so the picks are not the greatest but here are some of my fish.
My little Spilo 4.5"









My Rhomb 10"










Some of my Pygos at dinner time.









Yellow Natt 8"









My puppy (bull Mastif 140 pounds)









Hope this works.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's an impressive collective you got there, Jeff








Nice pics for a first-timer


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice P's and Tanks Like the Rhom and the Mastif, nice looking dog!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I just got the camera last night. My rhom is a pain in the ass to get a picture of, everytime I approach him he turns and faces me so it is really hard to get a side shot.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice tank setup! Love the driftwood!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

very nice

Joe


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice set ups


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HEY!! These are the same pix I posted a couple months back!!! HAHAHA j/k









All great pix,







but I cant decide which I like most between the Rhom, Yellow Natt or the Mastiff!! Also, I see different P's in the backround with your Natt..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I see different P's in the backround with your Natt..


 The yellow natt is in with the pygos in the picture above it, he just grabed some shrimp and took off before I could get a pic of him. The p's in the back ground are a few cariba.

Thanks for all the coments guys.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow dude those are unreal pics.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

great pics. what kinda cam did you get?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

love the rhom..sweet eyes..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice pics jeff


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I apreciate all the nice words.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I want to see a full tank shot of the rhom's tank...wanna see what all he's swimming around in if you can post it for me that would be awesome.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Rose,
This is the best I can do for now, I will see if I can get some better ones and post them.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn thats a nice bowfront!!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Very nice...how many gallons is he in right now. He seems to overwhelm that tank he's so big. Great Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish it was the 155, he would be massive, but it is a 72 gallon and right now it fits him very nicely.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

The tank looks bigger than a 72g. Maybe the bowfront makes it look bigger than it really it.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

nice rhom


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Rose,
> This is the best I can do for now, I will see if I can get some better ones and post them.


 Nice very clean photo







very cool rhom also


----------

